# Introverts and Public Speaking



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I don't like public speaking, but provided I'm well prepared it doesn't present much of a problem either.
I think it also might be a matter of experience...I just got used to it.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Well, does it work for you?
> 
> It works very well for me. In fact, once somebody told me "You were a bit too high for me there. Like you expected your listeners to have some pre-knowledge about this " (was talking about Computer Science). Oooooops, sorry for overworking your little brain then. :tongue:
> No, seriously, I found it funny. I guess I lost myself a bit in the topic that time. *grin*


*High* (as in on a high) would be the perfect word. :tongue:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I took speech in college 2 years ago, absolutely hated the first, but then loved the rest.

Found out the two INFPs were the most shyest people in the entire room. One actually cried during her speeches, I felt awful.


----------



## Shoku (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm still as bad as I was in high school but I'm trying make use of this tidbit of information: the audience probably doesn't care that much. Bridging the gap between reason and what shoots me down still takes work but if I'm doing a good job they're interested in what I'm saying and if I'm doing a bad job they aren't paying attention- there's no aesthetics social disaster anywhere in that equation and hopefully I can actually convince myself of that.

For the last couple of months I've been paying close attention to people that do a decent job of speaking in front of a lot of people. I've noticed how much they actually stutter and get hung up on sentences so really all I need to do is get myself to brush that off instead of dwelling on each imperfection in my talking.
And actually go through the motions of my presentation just like I will when I'm showing off slides or whatnot instead of the semi-practicing I usually try to get away with. I could wing a few subjects but not the kinds of things I have to present these days.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, bad.  especially, if the topic is against my beliefs in general ( this happens frequently to me). Then I throw in completely unnecessary expression (verbal, or not..) and then...there goes THE confusion.
As for the nervousness, it doesn't go away,just like the audience. I ones, used the famous advice: to imagine the audience naked. Apparently, it worked, except I couldn't stop LOLing.
I am honestly terrified about my finals now


----------



## Shoku (Aug 12, 2009)

Imagining the audience naked is actually really bad advice for everyone except maybe those of us with _that _sense of humor. Having a room full of naked people looking at you like their next meal should be even more uncomfortable for most people. To make it even worse in a lot of cultures seeing someone naked is more shameful than being seen naked so we've got all kinds of different responses to that imagery.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I love public speaking and this is where my belief that I am an INTP wanes. 

I have absolutely no problem with it, actually, I look forward to it. This is usually because whatever I've written is amazing, therefore I have no reason to be troubled. But even when it isn't that great, I still talk as though it is, which usually convinces listeners that it is more amazing than it actually is.


----------



## Shoku (Aug 12, 2009)

When we're confident about doing this sort of thing we do it well. It's just so easy to grow overwhelming doubt.


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

I always hate presentations and speeches and reading aloud in front of the class, and it sends my anxiety skyrocketing. :C Despite that, I think I do better than most people. When I'm giving a presentation or reading aloud I always talk loudly and clearly and attempt to convey some emotion, rather than just reading straight off notecards or something. I think people might be able to tell I'm nervous (my voice gets shaky ><) but I still do well and don't usually freeze or anything.


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

usually my hands turn blue and i touch my face a lot, then my speech is monotone and rambled off as fast as i can


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Monte said:


> I love public speaking and this is where my belief that I am an INTP wanes.


I don't think you should doubt your type because of that. I used to have anxiety attacks whenever I read personal work out loud, and I'm an ENTP. Although, I used to think I was an INTP then, and I haven't had to do anything like that since. Hm....

Never mind :laughing:


----------



## nikkii (Feb 3, 2010)

matilda said:


> How well/badly do you do?
> 
> I am overwhelmed, usually. My body temperature reaches 289240F, and after a presentation, I usually forget most of what I did/talked about. Honestly, though, I think I do quite well.


Pretensions are the worst, My face turns red I cant breath I just want to hid under a rock. At my best I can make eye contact with everyone but nothing comes out my my mouth maybe some umms but thats about it.
I dont like them at all I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

my speech teacher was excellent and he claimed to be an introvert because he got more joy out of reading a book than doing his job. I don't think Introverts have to be afraid of speaking, I think it's common in all types

I'm sure it was said before but I had to say it again.


----------



## TexanViking (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm studying politics, so I know it's important for me to have good public speaking skills. I'm working on it.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

*It takes effort in practising speaking publicly*

1st few times, tough but later it became useful tool to communicate and prevent people from throwing accusation about our habits. Public speaking and coral speaking improves English language, confidence, way you speak and face public. Better practice in front of the mirror. Now days, my classmates give me the privilege to represent our group to do the presentation group work.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

Artemis said:


> Back when I was in school, I used to loathe giving presentations like nothing else. I was always well prepared, but that didn't stop my heartbeat from skyrocketing, blushing after making the slightest mistake, or constantly referring to my notes, no matter how well I knew the matter I was presenting. I was nervous as hell, usually. My presentations went smoothly, and the anxiety I felt about delivering them had more to do with my perception of how I would be received than my actual competence to give a presentation. I was setting myself up for the physical reactions that took place by fretting about it in excess.
> 
> Partially my anxiety probably had to do with a general lack of self-confidence, as well. I haven't done public speaking in years, so I'm not sure how I would fare in front of an attentive audience these days.


I was the same way in high school... I couldn't do microphones, ever, and even in class I would sort of float away and the acoustics would make it sound like I was hearing my own voice from far away -- I'd get dizzy, and I'd swear I was going to pass out.

Then after college I worked with 9-17 year olds in the mental health field, in a behavior modification program... Not much phases me now. :tongue:

If I write out exactly what I want to say, I forget it and get flustered. If I go over main points in my head - what I'd like to talk about - I can make it up on the fly (as long as I've spent enough time thinking about the subject) and have oodles of fun.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't do a single presentation in front of my class from 6th-12th grade all because I hated being the centre of attention. There was more to it but I don't wanna talk about it. Anyway so I'd tell the teacher I'd come back after school and do it 1 on 1 with the teacher and I'd usually get in the top 5 of the class. I'd get 10% deducted but I didn't care. I would do anything to get away from all those eyes staring at me, questioning everything in my presentation while I'm standing right there. 
I'm fine now though  the whole not giving a shit about what people think of me attitude helps these days


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to get extremely nervous, but now it is almost second nature, and I'll even call it FUN!
The last time I spoke before a large group my knees were a bit shaky, but I was not messing up my words, and I did not have that bad feeling in my stomach. It gets easier every time.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm good at public speaking... its when people are actually talking back that makes things difficult. I can plan and execute a speech perfectly, but I can't predict before what everyone is going to say in a group conversation and how I should respond and I try to analyze during the conversation but often it moves on before I have time to give my input. Took drama class for 2 years in high school and was very good at it, specially when I got to play smeagle in the hobbit excerpt.


----------



## veggieBURGER (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty good at public speaking. As long as I'm well prepared and as long as I don't think about the presentation too much, I do well.


----------



## blamflam (Jan 17, 2010)

JimmyCodes said:


> For me it usually depends on who my audience is during the presentation. If they are stranger's...I can be a nervous wreck. On the other hand,if there are more than a few people in a small audience I am friends with...then I can do extremely well.Familiar faces in the audience takes a little pain out of the presentation because they .....1)know my quirks....so we can laugh about it later if I am a disaster.....OR 2) raise my comfort level...and inadvertently aid me in speaking by relaxing me with their presence.


It's the other way around with me. If it is to an audience full of strangers I'm usually ok because I don't know them and am unlikely to see them again. But if there is people in the audience who know me, I'm a mess. I'm always thinking that theyre laughing at me....strange.

Btw I find your avatar hilarious. It's the double of my cat :crazy:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I pretty much shake like a leaf, but the nervousness eventually goes away when I get into the flow, then comes back twice as hard when I am done.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

"Fake it 'til you make it." It's the only thing that works. I've suffered from social anxiety for such a long time that when I changed high schools my junior year I knew I had to change my mindset as well. I'm not a very confident person and I surely despise public speaking, but I just talk myself through it all. "You're great at this! They love to listen to you talk...you love to listen to you talk..Don't stop to listen though..erm..keep taaaalkin'"


I don't believe the pep talks I feed myself, but if it gets me through what I need to do without shaking in my boots, then so be it! Note: It still feels like I'm having an internal heat wave through my body whenever I find out I have to be the center of torment....I mean attention, though.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I will do anything to avoid public speaking and I feel very self conscious when doing it, just the idea of speaking in from of an audience is ick....
what's odd is that I'm a musician and playing in front of a large audience is a thrill and I don't get so nervous about that. But speaking is different.
I like sharing my ideas and interacting with people though and just prefer to do that on a personal , and less formal level.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

my first degree was Journalism, i used to work on one of the local TV's in the news department, when i think how i used to go out to the streets to talk to complete strangers then stand in the middle of the street to make the stand for the report, i smile because i cant believe i had the courage to do it, since i am shy and dont feel comfortable around strangers and lots of people 

as well now when i have to deliver a paper for a conference, workshops...etc i am first nervous but then i pretend there is no one and start talking


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

im an introvert, but im not shy.. i love performing it one of the coolest things i know of, because i transform into this other person, its like escapism... thrilling!


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

*Hell on earth.* No, I'm not exaggerating.. Me and public speaking are irreconcilable. Unless I'm doped up on something I can not and I will not do it.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I voted excellent. I kind of like being in the spotlight. I mean, it would be selfish not to share my brilliance with the world, right?


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Average to bad. I voted bad in memory of that one time I had to do a presentation on internet humor and just broke into laughter instead of saying anything. 

*facepalm*


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I am 57% E 43% I but I have the hardest time with public speaking.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I suppose that because I'm an introvert, I'm supposed to be inept at public speaking.

But as I don't do stereotypes, I couldn't care less what I'm "supposed" to do.

I've always been good at public speaking, as I have high linguistic intelligence. In school, people always commented on how articulate I am, in group presentations I was always nominated to be the spokesman if I spoke in class and so revealed how well I could speak, and at least two professors have told me that I should consider doing something related to public speaking.

So just because I'm reserved and particular about when I speak doesn't mean I can't do it. A direct quote from one woman a year ago: "You need to talk more. When you talk, it's awesome." Since I am reserved, it just makes my words mean more on the occasions I actually do speak. Not to mention the fact that it's better to have people want you to talk more often than to have people wish you would shut up. Keep people wanting more.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Public Speaking actually doesn't bother me at all because I'm confident, and usually well prepared when discussing my topic, becaue I'm a natural researcher/detective and I consider it the time to allow myself to be heard by someone potentially of use/influence to me or my cause. It's the best way to push a potentially system-altering approach through to the powers that be, and perhaps even become one of them yourself by taking action.

In terms of regular banter, I RARELY actually share my opinions with others because I've gotta say, the sheer number of intellectuals to everyday folk is depressingly low. Most people I have to socialize with lack depth, and objectivity because they can't or have trouble with considering the merits of an idea that opposes their personal view, or they lack the ability to make sense of logical/theoretical objective data presented to them. 

Most of the time, I'm either silent, or I'll try to bounce back what the other person is giving me by trying to empathically listen to their conversation, to understand the details behind why something is important to them; and after I realize through an impression WHY something would be important to them, I investigate it with a series of questions for further comprehension to receive concrete confirmation regarding my original impressions about that person. 

When the conversation starts to become taxing on my nerves, because it's either one-sided, or dull, (provides no psychological stimulation) I try to excuse myself, because the 'truth' is but moments from coming out of my mouth, and you're feelings/ideas are of no consequence to me: when I feel as if I'm being forced to listen to what you're saying and you're not really interested in feedback (because you're more into hearing yourself talk), or you present a one-sided type of logic, or absolutely NO logic at all I gotta go because my irritation usually shows on my face, as I feel like I'm about to CRACK from feeling as if my mind is being polluted by a rather petty issue.

If I'm giving you the impression that 'you're boring me' than either walk away, or round up your point, so I can move back to more pressing matters. I'm a dead-serious, purposeful, and intense person, even though on the surface I present a calm, collected demeanor; I'm usually irritated when I'm pulled away from what I'm focused on, because I don't like just doing whatever with my time as that's just wasteful;that is for the weekends, and that's because I'm a more structured/scheduled type of personality. I'm focused on what goes on around me as long as it will bring progress, and advancement to my life. I set deadlines, and try to maximize EVERY little drop of my spare time to improve my intellect, and relationships.

Although like most INFJ's I have the receptivity to people and their feelings, I prefer harmony simply because it allows us to process the data swiftly, and move on to more pressing/interesting matters, rather than being left to deal with a long-winded argument with a person who isn't quite 'getting it' anyway, only to come back from that tangent, and proceed with the regular flow of conversation. I do also believe that conflict can be used as a catalyst for self and interpersonal improvement though, but that's only if the person/people involved have an understanding of themselves, and the nature of their situation, and a little creativity to understand how a situation can be an opportunity helps as well.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess I'm between Average and Good. I'm not always given a chance to speak publicly but when I do, I get this tingling feeling in my fingers and toes. I chatter and stutter. The nervousness seems to worsen by each second especially when I feel all of the people stare at me. I hate that.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm average-good. I don't particularly like it, but I'm alright as long as I have something to do with my hands -- otherwise I'll shake like a leaf and it's rather embarrassing. The more structured I have to be, the more nervous I get. If I have a general outline, I'm much better.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never done public speaking as in front of a large group of strangers, but I've taken a public speaking class. I've had no problem speaking in front of up to 30 classmates because I usually talk about ridiculous topics to lighten it up. I know this is different from say 300 people you don't know but that's the experience I have on it.


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare (Apr 4, 2012)

murderegina said:


> "Fake it 'til you make it." It's the only thing that works. I've suffered from social anxiety for such a long time that when I changed high schools my junior year I knew I had to change my mindset as well. I'm not a very confident person and I surely despise public speaking, but I just talk myself through it all. "You're great at this! They love to listen to you talk...you love to listen to you talk..Don't stop to listen though..erm..keep taaaalkin'"
> 
> 
> I don't believe the pep talks I feed myself, but if it gets me through what I need to do without shaking in my boots, then so be it! Note: It still feels like I'm having an internal heat wave through my body whenever I find out I have to be the center of torment....I mean attention, though.


Same here...I too have suffered from social anxiety for a long time and accepting the extroverted society we live in today was a big challege for me and made me feel completely isolated,which im sure is a feeling many introverts are familiar with...But i knew i had to at least act like im comfortable around people while i dreamed that precious alone time i promised myself after public speaking or even being around large groups for a some time.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

My husband often does public speaking because of his job. It makes he feel extremely uncomfortable. He doesn't connect well with his audience, i think he pretends they don't exist. He gets directly to the point with little expression of any kind. He almost looks angry standing at the podium  He's been doing it for so long now it doesn't stress him out much any more, he completely detaches everyone in the room from himself. And when he smiles he looks completely fake..haha, poor guy, better him than MOI.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Good. Nervous at first, but I get over it. I find this when I do presentations. I find it really comfortable afterwards. I'm always scared of making a fool out of myself. Maybe mumbling or my mind going blank.


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm average. Which I learned to be thanks to my language studies.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Average, usually pretty nervous, but not so nervous I can't get the words out. Although I usually just stare straight down at my palm-cards and read them.


----------

